# need some help



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Girls,  I am hoping that someone can help me.  we recieved our letter of offer and i am now waiting on my june cycle to arrive and then i fill in a form and send it back so my treatment can be planned. so then wat happens Any help and advice would be most welcome xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Angel, congratulations on getting your offer!  Yeah!  Are you with the RFC? TBH I can't remember the exact protocol, but I think it goes something like this- you need to fill in your form as soon as AF comes and send to the clinic, they should then contact you shortly after this with a date for a pre-treatment appointment, which should be only a few weeks after your AF arriving.  On the day of the appointment, you will have to go to the pharmacy at the clinic to collect all of your meds, which you will then bring with you to the appointment.  The nurse should then have a schedule for you which will give you all of your dates and doses of medication, the nurse should also explain and demonstrate how to take the medication.  Usually you will start the DR spray on day 21 of your cycle, they will then tell you when to start the injections.

Angel, this is a very rough version of events and may differ for you - I hope it's all plain sailing for you


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Angel congrats on getting started on this bumpy road - hopefully FF can help make the road a little smoother for you and your DH

Tessykins has explained all perfectly so nothing more i can add except to say good luck 

xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats angel on getting your letter. All go from now...

Tessykins has explained it all perfectly.. DOnt be afraid to ask any questions the girls on here are fab.

Good luck hun x

JIllyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Angel - congrats on getting your letter of offer, its great when you get it, it feels like your making some progress.  I had to send mine back with Mays AF and everything that happens is exactly how Tessy described.  My planning appointment was yesterday and i collectd my drugs and i starting sniffing this morning.

Any questions just ask and good luck


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Angel,

I got the phonecall last week and wasnt sure if i was starting with Junes cycle or in July, but like you ive to send in date of Junes AF to start with it. Havent been with the RFC before but it sounds like the same process as Origin where I have had experience. My AF is due any day now so we might be really close in dates  

Katie


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi girls   thanks for all your replys and all the advice..i am now due to start my drugs in 2 weeks and have to say i am a bit scared and anxious about it all. we have been ttc for 8 years and are now so close i cant belive it    good luck to u all i hope we can all be support to each other  xx


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Just to let you know that Joan Wells (Gynaecology Services Manager ) who is responsible for the management of the Regional Fertility Centre and her Line Manager Eliz Bannon (Co- Director of Maternity & Women's Services) will be guests at the next STORK meeting - 6 Mount Charles, Belfast
This is a real coup for us to get the attention of this level of management - it is an indication that there is a recognition of the value of support groups as a vehicle to access patient's views.
With this in mind I am asking PLEASE PLEASE anyone who is available to attend on Thursday 30th June @ 8pm let me know. 
We are always telling them that the groups are the best source of information on the views of patients. It will look very bad if it is only a few of us sitting there on Thursday eating all the biscuits!!
This will be your chance to speak directly to management of the RFC and an opportunity to express your opinions on availability of treatments/investigations, counselling,organisational issues, waiting lists etc. 
As you have either just completed a cycle or you are in the process of a cycle its a good time to come along and find out whats ahead of you or provide some constructive feedback. If you can free up a few hours on Thurs evening please come along and send me a short email to this effect or give me a call, [email protected] or 02890-825677, text 07837 987562
If you are unable to attend because of other commitments let us know and we can bring your questions to the meeting also.
Look forward to hearing from lots of you soon!

Sharon Davidson
I N UK Regional Organiser N. Ireland


----------

